# [wpa_supplicant]Je n'arrive pas a me conecter à ma livebox

## anorexia

Salut,

Aprés une plus grande experience sur linux j'ai envie de retenter l'aventure gentoo.

Mais la se pose le premier probléme.

Ma livebox avant avais une cle WEP, ca je sais configuré, mais maintenent j'ai une cle WPA-PSK TKIP(c'est le même mot de passe qu'avec la cle WEP).

J'utilise donc wpa_supplicant mais il me dit que ma cle n'est pas bonne!

J'ai esayaer toutes les méthodes(wpa_passphrase,avec ou sans les tiret....) et la je n'y arrive pas.

Si quelqu'un a une idée  :Very Happy: Last edited by anorexia on Sun Apr 13, 2008 10:21 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## geekounet

Salut et rebienvenue  :Wink:  Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Il manque la partie principale.  :Smile: 

Et pour qu'on puisse t'aider, faudrait que tu nous en dises plus sur ta conf  :Wink: 

----------

## anorexia

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Et pour qu'on puisse t'aider, faudrait que tu nous en dises plus sur ta conf 

 

Comme je l'ai dit j'ai essyer toutes les configuration inimaginables^^(celles de la page man, celle de gentoo...).

Je précise que c'est a l'instalation(je ne l'ai pas encore installer), ma carte wifi est reconu.

----------

## geekounet

 *anorexia wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   Et pour qu'on puisse t'aider, faudrait que tu nous en dises plus sur ta conf  
> 
> Comme je l'ai dit j'ai essyer toutes les configuration inimaginables^^(celles de la page man, celle de gentoo...).
> 
> Je précise que c'est a l'instalation(je ne l'ai pas encore installer), ma carte wifi est reconu.

 

Bon bah par exemple chez moi, ça donne dans ce genre là :

```
# Pour n'importe quel réseau ouvert

network={

    key_mgmt=NONE

    priority=-9999999

}

# Pour du WEP

network={

  ssid="reseau_wep"

    key_mgmt=NONE

    wep_key0=0123456789abcdef

    wep_tx_keyidx=0

}

# Pour du WPA

network={

  ssid="reseau_wpa"

    scan_ssid=1

    key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

    psk="La super passphrase du réseau WPA"

}
```

Tout simplement  :Wink:  Mais tu dois ptêt adapter la méthode de cryptage, yen a plusieurs pour le WPA... ;p

----------

## anorexia

Fonctione toujours pas...

Il me dit a chaque fois que le psk est peut etre incorecte(pourtant j'en est mis plein de facon diférente^^)

----------

## BaNaNe

Salut!

Moi j'ai ceci pour du WPA-TKIP : 

```

network={

        ssid="######"

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=TKIP

        psk="nonmaiscavapaslatete?"

        priority=1

}

```

----------

## anorexia

Fonctionne toujours pas...

Tu met quoi exactement dans le psk??

Car moi ma cle WPA est la même que celle inscrit sur la libevox

J'ai essayer avec

psk="xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx"

et psk="xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xx"

----------

## BaNaNe

Dans PSK, c'est la clé que j'ai indiquée dans mon routeur wifi. Il s'agit d'une chaîne de caractères, semblable à 'nonmaiscavapaslatete' mais avec un contenu différent  :Wink: 

----------

## anorexia

Je suis allais dans la config de ma livebox et j'ai vi ceci:

passphrase:45CF777SC458FE4ZC457DF54VD

----------

## BaNaNe

Je suppose que ça doit être ça que tu dois mettre dans PSK alors...

J'irais bien regarder dans mon routeur wifi comment ça se présente mais... je n'arrive pas à retrouver son adresse IP :s (ce routeur ne sert que de switch et de point d'accès, un autre routeur, ce n'est pas celui là qui sert de vrai routeur internet, c'est pour ca que je n'ai pas retenu son IP). Je ne sais pas comment je pourrait scanner mon réseau pour la retrouver :s

EDIT : ce n'est peut-être pas une bonne idée de mettre ce genre d'information en claire sur un forum, on ne sait jamais que ton voisin traine sur ce forum  :Very Happy: 

----------

## anorexia

 *BaNaNe wrote:*   

> EDIT : ce n'est peut-être pas une bonne idée de mettre ce genre d'information en claire sur un forum, on ne sait jamais que ton voisin traine sur ce forum 

 

C'est une fausse clé bien évidament^^.

----------

## Ezka

 *anorexia wrote:*   

> C'est une fausse clé bien évidament^^.

 

Le manque de glucide a tendance à dégrader les performences du cerveau je sais bien, et je suis loin de la perfection en matière d'orhto, mais sur tes 3 posts j'ai mal aux yeux :

http://orthonet.sdv.fr/

http://lasr.cs.ucla.edu/geoff/ispell.html

et comme exemple ma config wifi :

 *Quote:*   

> ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant
> 
> ctrl_interface_group=wheel
> 
> eapol_version=1
> ...

 

----------

## anorexia

Bon je ne comprend vraiment pas pourquoi cele ne marche pas.

J'ai tout essayer, en plus je ne peut plus revenir en WEP puisque j'ai fait changer d'avis mes parents pour qu'il ce metent au WPA alors maintenent je ne peut plus faire marche arrirere.

----------

## Mickael

Tu as rentré l'adresse MAC de ta carte dans ta livebox ?

----------

## kopp

Aussi, il semblerait que la clé que tu donnes ne soit pas le mot de passe, mais un truc en hexadecimal

il faut peut-être simplement écrire 

```
psk=45CF777SC458FE4ZC457DF54VD
```

sans les guillemets, non ?

/me a du mal avec wpa_supplicant

----------

## ghoti

@kopp  : tu as raison et tort  :Smile:   :Wink: 

1) Si on indique une psk en hexa, il ne faut pas de guillemets

2) 45CF777SC458FE4ZC457DF54VD n'est pas de l'hexa (combien valent les chiffres hexa Z,V et S ??   :Razz:  )

Il faudrait donc bien des guillements ...

----------

## kopp

Beuh, sur une vue de loin, ça ressemblait à de l'hexa... et j'ai pas les yeux en face des trous en ce moment d'abord :p

----------

## ghoti

 *kopp wrote:*   

> et j'ai pas les yeux en face des trous en ce moment d'abord :p

 

Par contre FADA, ça pourrait être de l'hexa mais je suis sûr que tu aurais dit que c'était de l'ascii !   :Razz: 

-->[]

----------

## anorexia

Arf, désolé mais quand j'ai recopier ma fausse clé je n'est mis que le bon nombre de lettres/chiffres mais j'ai pas fait atention que c'était en hexadecimal(enfin ma cle WEP l'etait et donc probablement ma clé WPA).

----------

## kopp

Et donc ça donne quoi sans les guillemets ?

ghoti: ah tu vois, n'empeche j'ai moins l'air con maintenant  :Smile: 

----------

## polytan

Bonsoir  :Smile: 

Ta clé au pif n'est pas en hexa, il y a un "V"  :Wink: 

As-tu essayé l'interface graphique de wpa_supplicant ? Elle est bien foutue, mais necessite qt (j'ai du compiler qt rien que pour ça).

Ensuite, tu active bien ta livebox en reception (si ta MAC n'est pas dans la livebox) et tu lances wpa_gui.

Tu cliques sur scan, les réseaux s'affichent, tu double-cliques sur le réseau, entres ta clé, te connectes et regardes la conf dans le fichier une fois que ca a maché  :Wink: 

C'est chiant de necessiter qt quand tu n'as que du gtk, mais ca peut valoir le coup !

----------

## anorexia

Enfin j'ai réussi^^.

Alors le probléme n'était pas dans le fichier de configuration mais dans la commande pour lance wpa_supplicant: J'avais mis des espaces entre les options et les arguments(du genre -c /etc -D wext).

Bref j'ai enfin réussi mais la j'ai un problème que je ne serais pas résoudre.

J'en suis ici: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=6.

Mais au moment de faire 

```
emerge --oneshot portage
```

 j'ai ca:

```

ubuntu / # emerge --pretend portage

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.18.1-r2 [1.2.17]

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pycrypto-2.0.1-r6 [2.0.1-r5]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.4.4 [2.1.2.2]

*** Portage will stop merging at this point and reload itself,

    then resume the merge.

[ebuild     U ] app-shells/bash-3.2_p33 [3.1_p17] USE="-plugins%"

[blocks B     ] <sys-apps/portage-2.1.4_rc1 (is blocking app-shells/bash-3.2_p33)

```

Alors ma question c'est commant faire?Car je ne peut pas suprimer portage et il me faut bash!Je suis dans une impase...[/url]

----------

## ghoti

[Portage] emerge portage => Blocked Packages

----------

